# Will the flash on a camera damage my fish's eye sight ?



## N0z

Will the flash on a camera damage my fish's eye sight ?

thanks


----------



## TheOldSalt

No more than it will damage yours.


----------



## AquaDewd

Sounds to me like you have way too much free time on your hands if your fish's eyes are your main concern.


----------



## N0z

AquaDewd said:


> Sounds to me like you have way too much free time on your hands if your fish's eyes are your main concern.


Just care about my fish man, chill

But we sure it cant damage my fish's eye sight ?


----------



## humdedum

N0z said:


> Just care about my fish man, chill
> 
> But we sure it cant damage my fish's eye sight ?


You're absolutely right. There's nothing wrong with being concerned about our pet fish -- in fact, many fishkeepers don't even bother to see if their fish are doing well or not. 

It won't harm their eyesight, at least not as much as photographing a cat or other pet might. Also, fish have a lateral line which helps them sense their surroundings, so even if you had a fish with iffy eyesight, it shouldn't hinder their lifestyle too much.


----------



## TheOldSalt

Now, if you plant to take hundreds of pictures of your fish, then that could possibly be a problem. Give them a rest break now and then.


----------



## N0z

humdedum said:


> You're absolutely right. There's nothing wrong with being concerned about our pet fish -- in fact, many fishkeepers don't even bother to see if their fish are doing well or not.
> 
> It won't harm their eyesight, at least not as much as photographing a cat or other pet might. Also, fish have a lateral line which helps them sense their surroundings, so even if you had a fish with iffy eyesight, it shouldn't hinder their lifestyle too much.


Nice! thanks man


----------



## humdedum

N0z said:


> Nice! thanks man


No problem.  

Um, and also...I'm a girl.


----------



## TheOldSalt

Which one are you, NOz, the super-lucky dude or the too-hot-for-him chick?


----------



## N0z

humdedum said:


> No problem.
> 
> Um, and also...I'm a girl.


lol oops, sorry bout that


----------



## N0z

TheOldSalt said:


> Which one are you, NOz, the super-lucky dude or the too-hot-for-him chick?


lol im the sexy boi!


----------

